# Just Wondering...



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I am just wondering... I might go on a trail ride for the first time next Saturday. What are they like? They seem really fun and exciting to me, but this is a benefit trail ride and there are going to be a lot of riders and horses on the trail. What is that like? And, what are the best parts of a trail ride?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

(my appologies for reply to both of your threads first.)

I've only been on one benefit trailride, and I had a blast. I guess it really just depends on who you are and what your horse's personality is like though, as far as your enjoyment.

With a benefit ride, you do have to realize that there are going to be some snarky people and most likely a few lunatic horses. Many people go on these sorts of rides without taking their horse into consideration- the horse gets nervouse, and the whole ride sucks for both of them. It's a lot of people and a lot of horses.

Still, if you have a well behaved horse, then you shouldn't have a problem. Need I warn you to stay away from horses with red ribbons in there tails?  if you've never been on ANY sort of trail ride with your horse before, remember that she/he might become overstimulated (unless it has had experience on trails before you had it) and may not act like it's normal self while out on the trails. If that happens, stay calm- sit well, and they'll eventually calm down. Try sticking with a 'been there done that' set of people, not the other newbies.

How long is the trail ride? If it's more than a few miles, pack a drink =] you'll get thirsty.

Overall, it really is a great way to enjoy your horse and other horse people. The scenery can be breathtaking and it's a great time to bond and just chill with your best friend. I personally enjoy all day trailrides with one or two buddies of mine, but benefits can be just a fun ^^


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

The all-day and over-night trail rides seem like they would be amazing! But, I don't have a horse. I think the horses on the benefit trail ride are going to be ones provided by the stable, and there are probably going to be kids from the collage near by and riders of the barn. I have met some of them and some are nice, but I have meet some that are a little snotty. On the other hand, some of the people are great =) and I haven't seen them for a while. So I'm hoping I get to see my friends! Thanks!


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

I absolutely love trail rides! Granted, I haven't been on one in soo long but hopefully that changes soon! The best part of a trail ride for me is just being able to ride your horse all over the outdoors and especially during the Fall it's just so pretty to ride in! I also love going with other people


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

They are a blast! Just watch out for anything that stings . Bees etc . And watch spacing ,so you won't be in the other horse's butt .


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok! Thanks! I am SUPER excited! Its a 10 mile ride and I get to ride Bee!  And there's even a dinner afterwards for all of the barn familys that went on the ride!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It sounds like it is will be fun for you with not too many riders.

Every year we go on the Cowboy Up Ride Against Cancer.
Cowboy Up Ride Against Cancer
For a first time rider, it can be overwhelming with so many horses. Each year, there are around 400 horses and riders. You get to see the good, bad and the ugly of horses and riders.

As long as you know how your horse will react to trail riding and being around other horses and you can correct the horse if needed, you'll do fine. Just remember to remain calm and relaxed because your horse will feed off you and the other horses. Stay back from the horse in front of you and don't run up along side another horse, especially if they have a red ribbon in their tail. They may kick out.

Good luck and have fun


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I find trail rides are just my "Go out and have fun" time

Since I do a lot of showing its hard on both mine AND my horses mental state, so I think trail riding is a great break from all of that!

Of course, you have to make sure your horse isn't going to spook at every little thing...But if these horses are provided for you, then no problem!

I love seeing the sites, and hanging out with friends. i really love running up hills and crossing water, and so does my horse! Take a camera with you- It's nice to get pictures of these cool places


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I love trail rides but mine are mostly a group of friends riding. I have been on two trail rides that were about 50 people and they were fun but I prefer smaller groups.  LOL my former horse got all excited over the wagons!!! He wanted to be right up behind it and didn't care that the music was blaring. LOL I think Red thought it was the starting gate! Hubby and I went on one and his horse nearly had a nervous breakdown over the mules. He cut them a WIDE berth. He didn't understand why that horse looked funny and made such a whacky sound!!!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Stay relaxed, pay attention to your surroundings and other riders, but most of all, enjoy the ride!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Practicing good trail etiquette will help to make your ride fun (and safe) for you and your horse. There are all kinds of lists and blogs online about "trail safety" and "trail etiquette," but what it all really boils down to is basic, common courtesy for the other riders and their horses.

Pay attention to what's going on around you. That doesn't mean you have to act like a quivering mess. It's trail riding. It's supposed to be fun. Just be aware of your surroundings, and of the other riders and horses.

If the person in front of you points out something like a large exposed root, a hole in the ground, a low branch that you'll need to duck under, etc. then pass the message along to the person behind you.

It sounds like this will be a large group and that may also mean you'll have a mix of riders and horses from all experience levels. Unless you know everyone there, don't assume they're _all_ experienced but don't assume they're all novices either - and just because someone may claim to be "experienced" it doesn't mean they're necessarily _good_ riders.:lol:

Don't crowd the horse in front of you - even if the other horse isn't wearing a red ribbon in its tail, that doesn't mean it _won't_ kick. You are responsible for keeping a safe distance between your horse and the horse in front of you. A normally patient horse might still kick out if another horse insists on breathing on its "cheeks" the entire time.

If you _must_ pass a horse in front of you, ask them ahead of time if it would be okay to pass and give them wide berth. Don't dawdle about it but don't blow past them either. Just move along and get where you're trying to go.

When climbing uphill (especially a large hill), don't come to a sudden stop or slow down as soon as you reach the top. Even if your horse is "blowing" a bit, continue moving on or find a clear spot off to the side for your horse to catch his breath so that the horses behind you can keep coming up.

If you stop at a creek or stream to water the horses and there isn't room for them to all drink at once, don't hog space. Once your horse has had a drink, move off to the side so someone else can move in.

Also, some horses like to "play" in the water, pawing at it with their front feet. I have a friend whose horse does this, and while it's cute and all. . .it also stirs up the bottom and splashes anyone riding or standing nearby. Sometimes it's also an indication that your horse is thinking about laying down for a little soak, so it's best to stop the behavior as soon as it starts and get out of the water.

Enjoy your ride!


----------

